# Продукты компании Webroot Inc.: Новости



## Severnyj (22 Фев 2012)

*SecureAnywhere – новая облачная система безопасности от Webroot*

Компания Webroot представила новое решение для обеспечения корпоративной IT-безопасности под названием SecureAnywhere. Эта система размещает свои компактные агентские модули в каждой копии Windows на ПК и серверах (XP и более поздних версий), включая 32-х и 64-битные издания, а также в копиях Windows на виртуальных машинах. Система SecureAnywhere обеспечивает облачную защиту оконечных терминалов, причем без регулярного обновления антивирусных сигнатур на каждой защищаемой машине, как это было в более ранних продуктах Webroot. В состав системы SecureAnywhere входят инструменты антивирусного сканирования, серверный брандмауэр, средства очистки системных файлов и реестра, а также специальная функция для ускоренного сканирования клиентской машины.








Цена нового решения относительно невелика по корпоративным меркам – от 16 до 35 долл. в год с одного пользователя. Хотя первоначальная версия система рассчитана только на операционные системы Windows, разработчики планируют реализовать специальный вариант системы для компьютеров Mac до конца текущего года.

Полное название нового облачного продукта звучит как Webroot SecureAnywhere Business – Endpoint Protection. Эта облачная система помогает высвободить значительный объем ресурсов и усилий, затрачиваемых на сканирование и постоянное обновление локальных антивирусных инструментов на клиентских машинах и серверах.

Сами разработчики системы Webroot SecureAnywhere относят к ключевым достоинствам своего продукта такие возможности, как анализ угроз по поведению – такой подход позволяет обойтись без сигнатур и сокращает потенциальный период уязвимости машин. Фирменная облачная инфраструктура Webroot Intelligence Network, лежащая в основе сервиса SecureAnywhere, обеспечивает максимально быстрое реагирование на новые угрозы – как только обнаружена хоть одна угроза, защита обеспечивается сразу для всех машин в сети. Еще одна интересная функция – автономная защита для машин как внутри корпоративной сети, так и за ее пределами.

Развитые возможности журналирования и отката помогают превентивно отслеживать любые изменения на машинах, чтобы потом быстро возвращаться к незараженному состоянию без развертывания образов машин. Облачный брандмауэр, работающий в связке со стандартным брандмауэром Microsoft Windows, обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, которые пытаются «позвонить домой», так что выйти в сеть смогут только одобренные администратором приложения. Модули защиты личной информации и цифровых удостоверений защищают браузеры и операционные систем от утечки интеллектуальной собственности через «угон» учетных записей, перехватчики клавиатурных нажатий и перехват изображения с экрана.

Особое внимание в Webroot SecureAnywhere уделено функциям централизованного управления. Единая консоль системы отлично подходит для территориально распределенных организаций. Администраторы могут удаленно выполнять такие операции, как сканирование, уничтожение сомнительных процессов, перезагрузка или запуск скрипта, на любой подконтрольной машине. Централизованный контроль политик помогает удаленно определить политики приложений и доступа к Интернету для отдельных лиц, групп, либо на уровне всей компании в целом. Утилита System cleaner предлагает IT-службе отличный способ быстрой очистки системы, как первую реакцию на проблемы с безопасностью, вместо развертывания системы из образа заново. Инструментарий удаленного развертывания помогает быстро установить клиентские компоненты продукта на любую машину в сети – среднее время установки не превышает 6 секунд. Еще одно важное достоинство системы SecureAnywhere заключается в том, что она не конфликтует с другими системами безопасности – этот продукт можно использовать отдельно, либо в качестве второго эшелона защиты.

Подробнее узнать о новой облачной системе Webroot SecureAnywhere для защиты оконечных точек сети можно на официальном сайте производителя по адресу http://www.webroot.com/En_US/business-products-secureanywhere-endpoint.html.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (6 Ноя 2012)

*Webroot SecureAnywhere AntiVirus v.8.0.2.37 - решение для защиты ПК от вирусов*

Webroot SecureAnywhere AntiVirus - антивирусное решение для защиты компьютера от вирусов, шпионского и рекламного ПО, а также других угроз с низким потреблением ресурсов ПК. Программа использует радикально новую облачную систему для обнаружения и нейтрализации вредоносного кода. Кроме того, проверка на вирусы занимает в среднем где-то две минуты. Имеется поведенческий анализатор для предотвращения заражения неизвестными угрозами, а также возможность работы по требованию и по расписанию. 







Скачивать Webroot SecureAnywhere AntiVirus v.8.0.2.37 по этому адресу (713 КБ, Shareware, Windows All). 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (16 Ноя 2012)

*Система Webroot SecureAnywhere научилась защищать служебные мобильные устройства*

Компания Webroot объявила о выпуске нового решения под названием SecureAnywhere Business Mobile Protection для защиты мобильных устройств под управлением мобильных операционных систем Android и iOS в сети предприятия и за ее пределами. Новое решение полностью интегрируется с уже известной системой SecureAnywhere Business Endpoint Protection, предназначенной для защиты служебных ПК. Малым и средним организациям, которым предназначено новое решение, компания Webroot предлагает единую облачную консоль, через веб-интерфейс которой администратор может контролировать защиту всех служебных терминалов, включая настольные и переносные ПК, а также смартфоны, планшеты и другие устройства.







Система защиты мобильных устройств Webroot SecureAnywhere Business Mobile Protection обеспечивает безопасный доступ к веб-страницам с клиентских устройств, дистанционное блокирование и разблокирование мобильных аппаратов через СМС-сообщения, удаленное уничтожение информации на утраченных аппаратах, а также определение местоположения мобильных устройств.

Одним из важных преимуществ платформы Webroot SecureAnywhere является единая консоль управления защитой, в которой выполняется управление защитой для мобильных устройств и ПК. В этой консоли формируется общее представление всех подконтрольных клиентских терминалов, находящихся под защитой систем SecureAnywhere Business Endpoint Protection и SecureAnywhere Business Mobile Protection.

Технология Webroot обеспечивает защиту от вирусов на мобильных клиентских устройствах. Исходные данные для этой защиты собирает собственная сеть слежения за новыми угрозами. Антивирусное сканирование выполняется для всех приложений, файлов и карт памяти. Кроме того, поддерживается многоуровневая защита в реальном времени с оповещением пользователей о потенциальных угрозах и небезопасных параметрах настройки. Защита от утраты устройства позволяет администраторам дистанционно выполнять блокировку и разблокировку, стирание памяти, поиск местоположения прибора и включение сигнала тревоги, чтобы пользователи могли быстрее найти, восстановить или нейтрализовать утраченное устройство.

Из прочих функций стоит отметить защиту доступа к веб-страницам путем блокировки заведомо вредоносных и фишинговых сайтов. Также реализовано блокирование нежелательных звонков и СМС-сообщений, включая входящие SMS-сообщения с вредоносными ссылками. Завершает эту систему специальный модуль инспекции приложений, который сообщает о попытках приложений получить неправомочный доступ к информации, отследить местоположение устройства, отправить эл. почту или SMS-сообщения, израсходовать заряд батареи или потратить деньги с лицевого счета пользователя.

Платформа Webroot SecureAnywhere Business Mobile Protection не требует никаких локальных серверов или другой инфраструктуры на стороне заказчика, поэтому предлагает практически неограниченное масштабирование. Кроме того, заказчик будет получать обновления бесплатно, а клиентские модули отличаются минимальным расходом ресурсов. Потенциальным заказчикам доступна бесплатная пробная подписка на сервис SecureAnywhere Business Mobile Protection сроком на 30 дней.

Источник


----------



## Mila (20 Май 2013)

*Webroot SecureAnywhere AntiVirus v.8.0.2.145 - антивирусное решение для защиты ПК от вир*

Webroot SecureAnywhere AntiVirus - антивирусное решение для защиты компьютера от вирусов, шпионского и рекламного ПО, а также других угроз с низким потреблением ресурсов ПК. Программа использует радикально новую облачную систему для обнаружения и нейтрализации вредоносного кода. Кроме того, проверка на вирусы занимает в среднем где-то две минуты. Имеется поведенческий анализатор для предотвращения заражения неизвестными угрозами, а также возможность работы по требованию и по расписанию.






Скачивать Webroot SecureAnywhere AntiVirus v.8.0.2.145 по этому адресу (719 КБ, Shareware, Windows All).



источник


----------

